# Magnificent Century (ekrem)



## Grace

Ekrem..I found epi 2 but youtube wont translate it with subtitles. I clicked it to translate from turkish to english but....it just wont do it. Can you post a link for me like you did in the Rome thread? Maybe it will work that way. Im off to browse for awhile, then go to bed. Maybe I can catch more episodes this weekend if you can post the links for me here on each episode? I just cant figure out how to make it with subtitles. It SAYS it did...but...nope. Still in turkish. I presume its turkish.

I looked for it on netflix too. Not there. I had no clue I could watch complete episodes of stuff on youtube. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Grace

Oh. Wait a sec. This is a new show, isnt it? Thats why there is no episode 2!? Yet. At least subtitled in english, anyway. Sigh. You booger. Now I gotta wait til it is. Right? 

Meanwhile..Ive been trying to jog my memory.

Suleiman. Half english, half turkish. He is the son of Selim and roxanna. Roxanna had red hair. This movie did a bit of a twist in the storyline...unless what I read about years ago didnt get it right and this version is the correct one.  

Anyway..interesting stuff and I look forward to whenever epi 2 is available in english subtitles. Thanks for the turn on to it!


----------



## Grace

Looky what I found:

Magnificent Century divides Turkish TV viewers over the life of Suleiman | World news | The Observer

Seems this is causing an uproar over there. Maybe there is some truth about what I read so long ago. I just wish I could remember where I read it. Maybe its been discovered that Suleiman WAS interested in the christian faith because he was half english. But it was not roxelana that governed beside him with her wisdom..it was Sultan Valide...who was Suleimans MOTHER. His father was Selim, who was the goldsmith.

Something is going on here. Not sure what. 

Im also thinking that the times of Suleiman the Magnificent is quite different than the turkey of today. It was barbaric, yes. But so were the romans. Are italians the same now as they were in roman days? Are americans of the same mindset of our founding fathers? Not really. So....why would the ME want their dirty laundry aired when it strayed so far from what Selim and Suleiman both believed in and now consists of extreme terrorists who want jihad for all westerners and no mercy shown when clearly Suleiman DID indeed show mercy..and often. He was loved by his Janissarys (sp?) and the people as well..if I remember correctly. SELIM, on the other hand, died of stomach cancer. He started off as sultan with clear head, fair minded, wise, and a warrior. But as his cancer progressed, he became mean, cantakerous and downright evil...probably due to constant and continual pain. Suleiman was half english as well...with scottish roots since his mother, Sultan Valide was english but her family was mainly in Scotland. And like I said in the other thread....story goes that one of the children Selim and Roxelana had was smuggled OUT. Why? Because he of all the children looked like his mother, fair skinned, red hair. He could "pass". Sultan Valida did not want him murdered with his other brothers...so she had him removed and sent to her old home. Unbenownst to Selim, mind you. 
Then one of Suleimans harem girls became pregnant, which promoted her to kadin. Her sights were set on becoming Valide once Suleiman died because she would be mother to the next sultan. Which means the current valide had to die. Current valide had to bail. So she joined her son in england, then in scotland....but the ottoman empire thought she was dead. Her body was switched with a slave girl who was poisoned to take her place.

At least..I think thats how I remember it. Maybe. I read about it a very long time ago, so..I could be wrong. Or...there is something there that smacks of truth since Turkey is having a hissy over this show.


----------



## SEW

Hi,
I'm afraid what you learned about Sultan Suleiman's family is not completely correct. I don't know everything, but his mother was from the Crimean, not the English Isles. I haven't heard anything about a son being "snuck" out of the empire. His second wife was Roxelana, but this was a descriptive term, (meaning she was Ruthenian, modern-day Ukrainian) maybe a nickname of sorts, not a real name. Her real name WAS Alexandra, and Suleiman DID give her the name Hurrem (origin is from Persian but lots of words and names in Turkish have their origins in the Persian and Arabic languages. Suleiman is the Arabic version of Solomon.) Selim I is his father, and Selim II is his son. (He has a nickname that makes it possible that he was light complected and had blond hair.)
 Anyway... yes, we are also enjoying the TV show and I wish either my Turkish was better or there were more episodes with English subtitles. I'm missing a lot of information; mostly the political/war stuff.


----------

